# water temperature for water changes



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

This is my first winter with a saltwater aquarium and I have encountered a problem. My average house temperature is 70 degrees during the winter. My tank stays at 80 but how do I do water changes. I am on well water and the water comes out of the tap at about 50 degrees. So after letting it set with an airstone for 24 hours, it won't get any warmerr than room temp.
I have had my fish almost a year and don't want to kill them now, but I really need to do my regular water changes. Help!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Put the water in a tub or big old bucket and throw a heater in it for 24hours.


----------



## weissinphoenix (Dec 10, 2012)

Do I need to be doing the same if I am doing 1/4 water changes with lookwarm water?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If your holding the water in a tub then yeah why not. Just toss a submersible heater in there to keep it consistent.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Put the water in a tub or big old bucket and throw a heater in it for 24hours.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would pick up another heater and bucket if you don't have an extra and put the heater and water in the bucket 24 hours before changing that way it will be the right temp.the only other way is to buy your saltwater already made up for your local pet store if you have one that does that.i buy mine already made from my local pet store when I was doing saltwater.i started doing that a year or two after I started.to me it was better for me.good luck


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

rtmaston said:


> I would pick up another heater and bucket if you don't have an extra and put the heater and water in the bucket 24 hours before changing that way it will be the right temp.the only other way is to buy your saltwater already made up for your local pet store if you have one that does that.i buy mine already made from my local pet store when I was doing saltwater.i started doing that a year or two after I started.to me it was better for me.good luck


Even if I buy my saltwater already made, then wouldn't the temperature problem remain. I live about 25 miles from the nearest store and by the time I leave an airstone in it for 24 hours, the temp will be the same as my house temp.
Right now, my container that I fill for water changes is sitting in the room with my wood stove. It is 84 degrees in there. By tomorrow morning, the room will be around 75 and I think the water will be about right. If it isn't I will go to Lowes and buy a 25 gallon trash can and use that to hold my water while I heat it. I can borrow the heater from my quarantine tank for a day to do that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jbhillman said:


> Even if I buy my saltwater already made, then wouldn't the temperature problem remain. I live about 25 miles from the nearest store and by the time I leave an airstone in it for 24 hours, the temp will be the same as my house temp.
> Right now, my container that I fill for water changes is sitting in the room with my wood stove. It is 84 degrees in there. By tomorrow morning, the room will be around 75 and I think the water will be about right. If it isn't I will go to Lowes and buy a 25 gallon trash can and use that to hold my water while I heat it. I can borrow the heater from my quarantine tank for a day to do that.


----------

